# I hate car shows that......



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Have judges and/or people that put the show together from carclubs that are in the show, or have friends in the show. And these club members or friends win 1st places or best of show awards just because they know the judges. Its happened to me at 3 of 4 shows I've been to. And I was clearly the winner. And I've been told I've been robbed. I'm just getting sick of it. And I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah I know wht you mean........The only thing that I thought wasn't cool that the club that threw the evenT one of their members won in a catagory, not mine but suck's for whoever got jaCKED........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Dam that sucks....& Its hard to believe cuz I know u got one of baddest 64 around.


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

swangin68 said:


> Have judges and/or people that put the show together from carclubs that are in the show, or have friends in the show. And these club members or friends win 1st places or best of show awards just because they know the judges. Its happened to me at 3 of 4 shows I've been to. And I was clearly the winner. And I've been told I've been robbed. I'm just getting sick of it. And I don't see it changing anytime soon.


 x2 Ive been 2 shows with my bikes which i have lots of time and money into and loose 2 a spray painted bike worth a $100 bucks at a yard sale because they know somebody . i think if im paying 2 b in a show i should get judged fairly


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

swangin68 said:


> Have judges and/or people that put the show together from carclubs that are in the show, or have friends in the show. And these club members or friends win 1st places or best of show awards just because they know the judges. Its happened to me at 3 of 4 shows I've been to. And I was clearly the winner. And I've been told I've been robbed. I'm just getting sick of it. And I don't see it changing anytime soon.





i would be upset too, but just try to remember that it's about representing, being the best lowrider you can possibly be, and having a good time at a function,,,, not a $5.oo trophy. Your peers in your category, and the public knows who really won.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

THAT IS TRUE. WE RECENTLY THRU AT SHOW IN BAKERS FIELD BUT WE MADE IT FUN AND AND OUR NOK CARS TO THE SIDE NOT INVOLVED WITH ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDER THAT PARTICAPATED IN OUR EVENT. BUT ALL OUR CLUB CARS COMPETED AGAINS EACHOTHERS MEMBERS CARS SO WE CAN STILL HAVE THEM ON DISPLAY BUT ALL AWAY FROM THE PAYING VEHICLES . WE GOT ALOT OF GOOD FEED BACK.









HERES ANOTHER SHOW WERE DOING BUT ALL NOK CARS WILL NOT PARTICAPATE AGAINST EACHOTHER ON THIS ONE OPEN FOR ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS THAT WANT TO PARTICAPATE..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

My dad used to always get asked to judge local events that a Chevy club would hold. He lost a lot of friends for being too fair and not letting any bias reflect his decisions.


I would say stop complaining, because you dont have to go to these club shows, but when you pay to enter a show, I know its frustrating. One reason I dont like shows I guess. I've seen 99 point 50s-60s ride get beat by next years model showroom cars that dealerships entered, if you wanna talk about frustration.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> i would be upset too, but just try to remember that it's about representing, being the best lowrider you can possibly be, and having a good time at a function,,,, not a $5.oo trophy. Your peers in your category, and the public knows who really won.


SO True!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

DATS Y U HIRE JUDGES DAT KNOW WHAT THUR DOING,, NOT KNOWING PEOPLE OR CARCLUBS DAT R THROWING SHOWS THUR CARS SHOULDNT B IN DA SHOW, YOO KNOW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Judges now adays don't look at detail, happens all the time and will continue ? 
Hire judges that are not involved with the show???not just the average Joe?? Someone that knows paint, interior, trunk, detail, !????if it's a point system, look at every detail, not jus cus u like the car!!!

Post some pics of the rides that should of won ??????


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

I agree with *harbor area 64 rag*

Car shows to me are all about seeing/meeting people, enjoying myself. Checking out rides and getting idea's, getting a thumbs up on the streets, or having someone say "that's a nice ride" is all that matters to me. Its all about politics anyways


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with everyone, I'm not complaing just frustrating. And i do go for the right reasons and I enjoy it. And get mad compliments on the whole car at every show.. but it is nice to get 1st when u deserve it


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WHEN CAR CLUBS THROW SHOWS...THEY SHOULD NEVER PUT DER CARS IN THE SHOW..EVEN IF U GOT CHAPTERS OR NOT.....PUT THEM ON "DISPLAY ONLY"....U CAN POST RIGHT IN THE CORNER OF YOUR FRONT WINDOW......AND THE POINT SYSTEM IS BETTER THAN ANY OTHER SYSTEM.....THATS WHY WHEN WE JUDGE SHOWS WE ALWAYS GIVE IT TO THE ONE WHO DESERVES IT NOT THE PERSON WE KNOW.....EVEN IT PEOPLE GET UPSET....O'WELL....:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Everyone has there own reason for going to shows, I like to see the CARS, LADIES, & ENTERTAINMENT!!!

I used to get pumped up and put my ride in every show, until I started just getting straight fucked over and lied to! And what I mean by that is

1. if you enter your car in a show you expect it to get judged right....if it doesn't get judged you can't win...so basically you just got fucked out of your money!

2. Certain clubs get special treatment....and if you say something they tell you, well you don't have to come to our show if you don't like it....so I don't go to that many shows anymore.....hahahaha

3. when they get your money they don't GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOU ANYMORE!!!.....unless your on there favorites list

4. All the political shit and favoritism took a lot of the fun out of it. 

5. People always say it's just a $5 trophy yea your right but when you win that $5 trophy......IT FEELS GOOD TO TAKE THAT WALK TO THE FRONT AND GO GET IT!!!

Bottom line is WHAT'S RIGHT IS RIGHT AND WHAT'S WRONG IS WRONG....that's just my 209 cents.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

im not going to say which show but yes sir i saw first hand of someones ride never getting judged all day and the person had a tent right beside there ride and there was someone there the entire time..and what about judges you never see/ ive been to a few shows never to see anyone with a shirt or anything saying 'car show judge" yes it sucks


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

I pretty much agree with everything i have read on here. I have gone to several shows and see all of this happen. Actually it really discourages me from really wanting to go. Then if you say something... people want to thinnk your hating or your jealous.... I totally agree with this.... Thats BS.... and can hurt shows.... I just stop going to some of those....


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SO TRUE...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THIS BULLSHIT IS CALLED "POLITICS"..."FAVORITISM"!!!! THATS WHY WHEN I GO TO SHOWS I LEAVE WHENEVER I WANT, NEVER USUALLY STAY TO SEE IF I OR WHO GETS A TROPHY! I GO TO ENJOY MY SELF!!! AND DO TO THE UNFAIRNESS OF HOW THEY JUDGE AT SOME SHOWS I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A TROPHY!! "MAYBE THEY SHOULD HAVE THE PEOPLE JUDGE THE RANFLAS"...I BET THAT'LL BE CLOSER TO BEING JUDGE FAIR THAN TO HAVE SOME JUDGES FROM SOME CAR CLUBS JUDG UR RIDE!!! JUST MY 2 PESOS!!!!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

If u competing for money yea it is Fuck up.... But just for a trophy! Who really cares.. my trophy is wen people at shows come up to me to tell me I have a nice car.... Better yet wen people give me thumbs up wen hop on the freeway....


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

if you put alot of money in your ride. The promoters should pay you to show your car!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

It's not just a trophy it's all the time, money and the drive you put in to it so the Judge won't judge your ride cause he doesn't like who you roll with.


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

There are alot of good points on this subject. The thing that we all should remember is although there is favortism at any show as there is in everything in life, what it comes down to is that judging is a hard job. There will never be a show that someone isnt happy with the results from the judging. There are always going to be people that think they should have gotten something, or that they think a certain car should have won something. What it all comes down to is that the competition out there is getting stronger and stronger. We all have pride in our cars, and although the five dollar trophy thing is a kind of good point, its not just about the trophy, its more of when you do lose out to a car that shouldnt beat you, its gives the undeserving winner a sense that he or she has a better car than what he really has. This can also causethat person to complain just as alot of others do when they dont win. I know my car isnt all that, but I like it, and I enjoy the shows, comraderie, and of course the ladies. The real winner is the ones that look on here and see thier cars getting the love from others that they have for thier cars....or on the streets as you drive through town and everyones heads are turning.....as i said before, car shows may not always be fair, but its not easy to judge either....the competition is out there....keep the lifestyle alive, and enjoy what we all love....


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Man how do some of these dudes call themselves judges when they can't tell the difference from street custom to mild custom.....that's another big issue you hardly ever know what class your in from show to show, that shit is frustrating as fuck!

Don't get me wrong I enjoy most of the shows I go to but a lot of the shit they pull on us is played out and old, some of my homies always tell me I'm to negative and I need to chill, that was until they got did the same way at a couple shows last year now they see the light!

Them carshows almost always get my ass in trouble at home when the wife looks at some of the pics that I took.... Oh well that's the LIFE!!! I might see some of you guys at the next one.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I've been a judge at many local shows. I have friends that show their car, but I never show favoritism. To me it all comes down to points. A car might look badass on the streets, but in a show it might not score enough points to place.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

CAR CLUB MEMBER'S SOULD NOT PARTICIPATE IN THERE SHOW'S PERIOD.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

can you post a pic of your car and the car you lost to


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Isn't the point to just have fun with family and friends??


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> can you post a pic of your car and the car you lost to


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

1975 VERT said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

well the first place guy in mild 60s convertible was from majestics just like you and u guys were the judges!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Isn't the point to just have fun with family and friends??



Simon I agree then there should be no awards how ever when you do if you do get an award feelsd cool.....:rofl:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

we didnt ask you all that dog im asking you to post pics of your car and the guy that beat you so these guys can be the judge what yopu have black paint with fade aways stock interior simple set u[p for the guy that beat you frame patterned dash patterned custom interior murals hydros all metal piping come on homie this aint about being from majestics trust me we dont do favorites and plust you talki9n bout best of show can sumone plz post the green 64 from klique tell me if he or this guy should have won best of show be real and keep it real homie your car is nice but not nicer then the guy who beat you


swangin68 said:


> well the first place guy in mild 60s convertible was from majestics just like you and u guys were the judges!!!!!


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

Its funny that me and my homeboy were just talking about this. I'm semi new to the car show scene, not new to lowriding, just the car show scene, and I was blown away at how much favoritism goes on at these shows. And believe it or not, I'm not even talking about me. I just see awards go to basic cars, and watch the top guns lose. It makes no sense. They don't realize that they can gain or lose respect by how they judge cars at the shows. If this continues, true lowriders will stop doing local shows and just stick to the big sponsored ones, and that can cause a dent in the sport.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Smiley u sound mad. I never said I was best of show at your show. That green car was no disagreementa there. But rhe car u just described that won is not a mild custom class car! He should have competed with klique green car. But then one would have got 2nd. Ur not proving ue case very well.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> Smiley u sound mad. I never said I was best of show at your show. That green car was no disagreementa there. But rhe car u just described that won is not a mild custom class car! He should have competed with klique green car. But then one would have got 2nd. Ur not proving ue case very well.


me never mad homie i didnt even judge your car but i seen your car and no the car should have been in mild cuz he a lavander 2 stage paint


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> Smiley u sound mad. I never said I was best of show at your show. That green car was no disagreementa there. But rhe car u just described that won is not a mild custom class car! He should have competed with klique green car. But then one would have got 2nd. Ur not proving ue case very well.


and you keep on typing but your not posting pics of your car and the car that beat you we want everyone to see if your right or the judges are rite


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

and like i said your car is nice but the trey that beat you was a lil better homie and about favortism never that why alot of my club members be mad at us you need to ask alot of people about our judging we are fair and dont take sides sorry you feel that way dog


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

can sumone post pics of the lavender 63 and the homies car since he dont wanna post pics


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Post up pics of the car. I didnt take any of it. let's both post up pics and see who the people think. Not what majestics thinks. No disrespect to u or ur club. But I seen that car. And I know what I seen. Evwn tho pics don't do it mine justice ill post anyway when you do.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> Post up pics of the car. I didnt take any of it. let's both post up pics and see who the people think. Not what majestics thinks. No disrespect to u or ur club. But I seen that car. And I know what I seen. Evwn tho pics don't do it mine justice ill post anyway when you do.


if i knew how to post i would but ill have sumone who took pics to post it


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

where where the the pics?? i know te lavender car has murals and clean interior and paterrns etc.. done nice... lets see the 64 ??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

we got pics comin in a few minutes


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Guam707 said:


> I've been a judge at many local shows. I have friends that show their car, but I never show favoritism. To me it all comes down to points. A car might look badass on the streets, but in a show it might not score enough points to place.


 well said...!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> well said...!!


x2 ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the 63


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

THERE PEOPLE YOU BE THE JUDGE NOW POST PICS OF YOUR CAR HOMIE


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

OK NEXT THE 64 PLEASE...


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Pics comin up.. I see we already got majestic love..solo rider here


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> Pics comin up.. I see we already got majestic love..solo rider here


THERE U GO HOMIE COME ON WITH THAT THEY JUST POSTED THE PICS UP THATS ALL AND LOOK I TOLD YOU WE DONT DO FAVORITES


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

swangin68 said:


> Pics comin up.. I see we already got majestic love..solo rider here


its all good homie, respectfully dog, we just happened to have pics on deck is all.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

swangin68 said:


> Pics comin up.. I see we already got majestic love..solo rider here


As the head judge of our team I always appreciatte the constructed crtisism because it keeps me on top of what we are doing. I can definantly tell you that thee is no favortism for Majestics or anyone we judge at a show. Everytime we step out to work a show I remind my guys of this situation. For the record 9 times out of 10 our own members leave disgruntled because they felt they should have placed higher or even placed at all. Our judging sheets tell the story. I'm sorry if you feel diferently but the 63 is a mild car. I think our track record over the years speaks for itself with the shows we have been contracted to judge. Myself and my judges take pride in what we do and if there is ever a question at a show I welcome you to come see the judging sheet to see the difference and where you might have lost a few points. And for the record who do you think is judging Lowrider shows? Society and Lifestyle. Myself and my judges all have cars that can place at any given show and have shown that we can build cars and know what we are looking for.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

swangin68 said:


> Its happened to me at 3 of 4 shows I've been to. *And I was clearly the winner*. And I've been told I've been robbed. I'm just getting sick of it. And I don't see it changing anytime soon.


LET US BE THE JUDGE THEN



swangin68 said:


> *let's both post up pics and see who the people think.* Not what majestics thinks. I seen that car. And I know what I seen. Evwn tho pics don't do it mine justice *ill post anyway when you do*.


POST THE CAR IN QUESTION ALREADY DAMN HOMIE IT WAS YOUR IDEA :uh:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

swangin68 said:


> Pics comin up..


----------



## Classic - Landau (Jan 16, 2011)

swangin68 said:


> Have judges and/or people that put the show together from carclubs that are in the show, or have friends in the show. And these club members or friends win 1st places or best of show awards just because they know the judges. Its happened to me at 3 of 4 shows I've been to. And I was clearly the winner. And I've been told I've been robbed. I'm just getting sick of it. And I don't see it changing anytime soon.


1. Which is it? You were clearly the winner or you've been told you were?
2. You could have bought yourself a trophy for less money than the entry fee.
3. Vote for me in the 2012 election, why you may ask? Because I am half white!


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

this is at the sandiego show were talking about...










































heres one i took i didnt know i took...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Barrack Obama said:


> 1. Which is it? You were clearly the winner or you've been told you were?
> 2. You could have bought yourself a trophy for less money than the entry fee.
> 3. Vote for me in the 2012 election, *why you may ask? Because I am half white*!


mah wiggah!


----------



## bowdown213 (Jun 5, 2011)

yup or shows that dont no what there doing or saying there doing it for u guys but in the long run all bull


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

lavender car no display, trunk not popped, no under carriage showing with mirrors for view, paint job was not as clean, interior is not detailed, loose material/not good fitup etc.....hey but thats just me,,,


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

and for my car it has factory ss interior stiching and trim with leather and tweed. paint console and dash trim, with painted ss outside moldings, with matching outside to inside trunk black candy patterns with axle swap with sway bar with front disc brake swap all chrome. and all is super super clean... but if judges are incompetent to know what there looking at, how am i gonna get the deserving points. my opinion still stands on that day at that show i beat that car. but im not butt hurt over it, im over it. i just want to bring it to attention..and im sure ill see all of u at a show again soon...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> and for my car it has factory ss interior stiching and trim with leather and tweed. paint console and dash trim, with painted ss outside moldings, with matching outside to inside trunk black candy patterns with axle swap with sway bar with front disc brake swap all chrome. and all is super super clean... but if judges are incompetent to know what there looking at, how am i gonna get the deserving points. my opinion still stands on that day at that show i beat that car. but im not butt hurt over it, im over it. i just want to bring it to attention..and im sure ill see all of u at a show again soon...


MAYB YOU DIDNT SEE THE TRUNK OPEN BETTER PAINT AND SEEMS LIKE YOU ARE BUTT HURT CUZ YOU MADE THE TOPIC AND ANOTHER THING HE BEAT YOU IN PAINT HE BEAT YOU IN INTERIOR HE BEAT YOU IN ENGINE HE BEAT YOU IN FRAME HYDROS MURALS SO YOU ONLY BEAT HIM IN DISPLAY OH AND HE BEAT YOU IN ENGINE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

both cars are very nice. im no judge but im sure there is plenty of good judges out there. Now my opinion is that the club throwing the event should not participate in the event if thats what happened here well thats not cool. Onece again just my opinion.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> MAYB YOU DIDNT SEE THE TRUNK OPEN BETTER PAINT AND SEEMS LIKE YOU ARE BUTT HURT CUZ YOU MADE THE TOPIC


smiley u said i had fadeaways? where? and i have stock interior? and a basic setup/trunk. do u know what ur looking at bro? u convinced me u dont know when u said metal piping..lol and saying these things without even looking at my car.. like most haters, they'll glance at it and keep walkin like the dont wanna look. thats what u remind me of


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> both cars are very nice. im no judge but im sure there is plenty of good judges out there. Now my opinion is that the club throwing the event should not participate in the event if thats what happened here well thats not cool. Onece again just my opinion.


 hey now heres a guy with some common sense..there tryin to make me seem like i dont know what im talking about


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> smiley u said i had fadeaways? where? and i have stock interior? and a basic setup/trunk. do u know what ur looking at bro? u convinced me u dont know when u said metal piping..lol and saying these things without even looking at my car.. like most haters, they'll glance at it and keep walkin like the dont wanna look. thats what u remind me of


PH WAIT YOU HAVE INSERTS HAVE YOU SEEN THE INTERIOR ON THE TREY WHEN YOU LOOK AT IT MAKE SURE YOU LOOK AT IT GOOD SIMPLE HOMIE WE STAND BY ON WHAT WE DID YOU LOST TO THE LAVE\NDER ONE SO STOP CRYING GO BACK AND DO SUTHING DIFFERENT ON UR CAR MAYBE NEXT TIME YOU CAN BEAT HIM WHEN YOU MAKE SUM CHANGES YES FADE AWAYS YOU CAN HARDLY SEE AND MAKE SURE YOU CHECLK OUT THE SET UP ON THE LAVENDER CAR AND TALKIN BOUT HATING YOUR THE ONE HATING ON THE TREY GO BACK AND READ WHAT YOU PREACH HOMEBOY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

YOUR TRUNK LOOKS GOOD DOG ARE THOSE DELTAS MAKE SURE YOU LOOK AT THE TREYS SET UP WHEN YOU GET CLOSE TO IT AND YOU DO HAVE SUM NICE CHINA WHEELS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey smiley u got me good right there....lmao...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> Hey smiley u got me good right there....lmao...


 IM NOT TRYIN TO GET YOU DOG IM JUST TRYIN TO EXPLAIN THATS ALL LIKE I SAID YOUR CAR LOOKS GOOD BUT THE TREY WON BY FEW POINTS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

both cars are off the fuckin chain. I would hate to be up against either one lol


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

hey Smiley...can i get a first place trophy in full custom with my stock caddy at the next show? thanks in advance.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

swangin68 said:


> smiley u said i had fadeaways? where? and i have stock interior? and a basic setup/trunk. do u know what ur looking at bro? u convinced me u dont know when u said metal piping..lol and saying these things without even looking at my car.. like most haters, they'll glance at it and keep walkin like the dont wanna look. thats what u remind me of


so im gonna be a hater if i jus look at your car and walk away ?? i see can alot of stuff u can add for points !! power windows , powerseat , chrome wheel wells , chrome conv rack.. etc.. u have a nice car , but dont judge people and call them haters if u dont see them looking at ur car for a long time..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> hey Smiley...can i get a first place trophy in full custom with my stock caddy at the next show? thanks in advance.


NO I DONT LIKE YOU AND YOUR NOT FROM MAJESTICS ESTUPIE LIKE SKIM SAID BOTH CARS ARE THE SHIT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> both cars are very nice. im no judge but im sure there is plenty of good judges out there. _*Now my opinion is that the club throwing the event should not participate in the event*_ _*if thats what happened here well thats not cool*_. Onece again just my opinion.


I agree but it wasnt a 'Majestics' event homie


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Skim said:


> both cars are off the fuckin chain. I would hate to be up against either one lol


yup both cars are fukn nice...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> NO I DONT LIKE YOU AND YOUR NOT FROM MAJESTICS ESTUPIE LIKE SKIM SAID BOTH CARS ARE THE SHIT


:burn:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> NO I DONT LIKE YOU AND YOUR NOT FROM MAJESTICS ESTUPIE LIKE SKIM SAID BOTH CARS ARE THE SHIT


:rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll give you a trophy Robledo.............. A trophy cawk, make you part of the Fab5+2:rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> :rofl:


you're laughing a little bit too hard their buddy. lucky for you i'm not in the banning mood.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:rofl:


EBAY said:


> I'll give you a trophy Robledo.............. A trophy cawk, make you part of the Fab5+2:rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

FUCK a trophy! Mine is the plaque in my back window.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

EBAY said:


> I'll give you a trophy Robledo.............. A trophy cawk, make you part of the Fab5+2:rofl:





ROBLEDO said:


> you're laughing a little bit too hard their buddy. lucky for you i'm not in the banning mood.



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> I'll give you a trophy Robledo.............. A trophy cawk, make you part of the Fab5+2:rofl:


speaking of said Fab5....where are your 4 sisters at?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lay down here..........


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

i see how it is....you guys with the upside down "W" gots jokes!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> i see how it is....you guys with the upside down "W" gots jokes!


LOL, you muh ******


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

swangin68 said:


> hey now heres a guy with some common sense..there tryin to make me seem like i dont know what im talking about


I will say this homie. your ride is simply beautiful homie. Regardless of what any of our opinions are you have something to be very proud of and thats real talk.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> LOL, you muh ******


and you my wood-in-da-hood ass nikkah!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Back to offtopic I go........these bishes are boring in here...........I can have a trophy sent to you swangin68

Just give me your address.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> *Back to offtopic I go........these bishes are boring in here.*..........I can have a trophy sent to you swangin68
> 
> Just give me your address.


for reals... :rofl:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

EBAY said:


> FUCK a trophy! Mine is the plaque in my back window.


Couldn't have been said any better I agree with you on that one


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Big Body Caddi said:


> Couldn't have been said any better I agree with you on that one


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> :thumbsup:


im stealing that shit!


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

reading through this I have had one question from the beginning and Skim just answered that....everyone is talking about the majestics being partial to thier club, but if its not thier show but the judges are from majestics, then there is no reason to hate on the club.....both cars are awesome cars...and i would hate to compete against either one...the display is nice, but the lavender car has alot of extras. I wasnt at the show that this is all about, and no disrespect to the judges, but im kind of old school when it comes to the shows and judging. I always thought that once you lift the car and start showing the undercarraige with all the kandy and chrome along with all the other modifications you would go more into full custom.....if you have all that done and you keep your car on the ground, then that makes it more of mild/semi custome.....but the competition is definately out there....and the quality of the cars has advanced so much.. a simple thing like a small scratch or a little crumb sitting on your seat can make a difference between 1st and 2nd....no one is going to take 1st at every show....there is always someone out there better.....any given show.....My personal thought is that the judges have alot to look at.....most of the time they dont have 30 minutes to look at everything on a car....and there are always going to be things that we know about our cars that any judge isnt going to know.....unless they were in on the build somehow....either way, both cars are super nice, and both owners have something to be proud of......one more or less trophy isnt going to cause anyone that is a true lowrider to stop building, cruising, or even competing if you are into that part of it....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Skim said:


> I will say this homie. your ride is simply beautiful homie. Regardless of what any of our opinions are you have something to be very proud of and thats real talk.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

both cars are clean but its hard to tell from those pic's......i must say because of this topic you aint never gonna get treated fair anymore, its pretty much a wrap for you at those shows....(jmo)


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

209TIME!!! said:


> both cars are clean but its hard to tell from those pic's......i must say because of this topic you aint never gonna get treated fair anymore, its pretty much a wrap for you at those shows....(jmo)


GTFO


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

209TIME!!! said:


> both cars are clean but its hard to tell from those pic's......i must say because of this topic you aint never gonna get treated fair anymore, its pretty much a wrap for you at those shows....(jmo)


true cuz he doesnt have a 06 frame swap and 2 year degree??? 
:rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> true cuz he doesnt have a 06 frame swap and 2 year degree???
> :rofl:


Those who know........those who dont are looking real stupid right about now.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

You mufuckas are brain dead.......


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

EBAY said:


> GTFO



hahahahaha man everybody is gonna say that dude is a crybaby or a hater because of this thread, he has some real valid points that he made....(jonmcpherson) just said it best the comp is stiff and any little thing can make the difference between 1st & 2nd both cars are clean as fuck....lets just wait and see what they do in VAGES!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

209TIME!!! said:


> both cars are clean but its hard to tell from those pic's......i must say because of this topic you aint never gonna get treated fair anymore, its pretty much a wrap foryou at those shows....(jmo)


AND AGIN YOUR WRONG THIS DONT HURT HIM 1 BIT LIKE WE SAID IT B4 WE DONT PLAY FAVORTISM


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WHERE IS VAGES AT I WANNA GO


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> true cuz he doesnt have a 06 frame swap and 2 year degree???
> :rofl:



am i missing something???


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> WHERE IS VAGES AT I WANNA GO


:rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

209TIME!!! said:


> am i missing something???


 Maybe a tooth, or perhaps a spoke, I mean that ones that stink.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

vegas hahahahaha is that better


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> WHERE IS VAGES AT I WANNA GO


 Vages is spanish for vagina


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

EBAY said:


> Maybe a tooth, or perhaps a spoke, I mean that ones that stink.




???


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

209TIME!!! said:


> ???


 Im in offtopic mode, ya bettah axe sumbody


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

And to put the nail into the coffin, we were at last years soboba show where sic productions judged that to. And we had no display like the lavender tre, and we got bumped to full custom. Going against imperials turntable car that was not driven and a true full custom. So we got second place to him. So smiley said our 64 is basically stock. Stock paint stock interior basic setup..etc... rhen which class are we according to smiley were stock or street class(cause it is a driver). Well ill be at soboba this year also. And sic is probably judging. And if they wanna be unfair or try and bash me or whatever, That's fine. I go to shows to show what we built. And to win if we've earned it. There's always gonna be favortism, but I guess I can say I didn't expect it to be this bad..


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

swangin68 said:


> And to put the nail into the coffin, we were at last years soboba show where sic productions judged that to. And we had no display like the lavender tre, and we got bumped to full custom. Going against imperials turntable car that was not driven and a true full custom. So we got second place to him. So smiley said our 64 is basically stock. Stock paint stock interior basic setup..etc... rhen which class are we according to smiley were stock or street class(cause it is a driver). Well ill be at soboba this year also. And sic is probably judging. And if they wanna be unfair or try and bash me or whatever, That's fine. I go to shows to show what we built. And to win if we've earned it. There's always gonna be favortism, but I guess I can say I didn't expect it to be this bad..


Send me your address, Ill fed-ex a trophy to you.............. What would you like it to say? Winner? or Whiner?


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Better yet ebay, instead of doing that. Let's try and get these shows judged correctly. Classes and competent judges will work.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

swangin68 said:


> Better yet ebay, instead of doing that. Let's try and get these shows judged correctly. Classes and competent judges will work.


Your car is nice, no doubt. I disagree that you or your car will be blackballed like 209 stated. NOBODY should take away anything from your car.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

swangin68 said:


> And to put the nail into the coffin, we were at last years soboba show where sic productions judged that to. And we had no display like the lavender tre, and we got bumped to full custom. Going against imperials turntable car that was not driven and a true full custom. So we got second place to him. So smiley said our 64 is basically stock. Stock paint stock interior basic setup..etc... rhen which class are we according to smiley were stock or street class(cause it is a driver). Well ill be at soboba this year also. And sic is probably judging. And if they wanna be unfair or try and bash me or whatever, That's fine. I go to shows to show what we built. And to win if we've earned it. There's always gonna be favortism, but I guess I can say I didn't expect it to be this bad..


Look bro....honestly I don't know that half about no judging or the half of what goes on but I know its a chore & judges get a lot of shit for it. But let's just step back a second on what you said at the end of your post.....I GO TO SHOWS TO SHOW WHAT WE'VE BUILT & WIN IF WE EARNED IT....My god homie.....you earned your stripes when you & your old man were building that 4 from the ground up. No disrespect to the other car or majestics or any judge for that matter. Building a car from scratch & putting what u can afford into it along with all the issues that comes with it....is real lowriding to me. I love shows & what they offer but I always hear complaining because someone didn't get treated fairly. It's so hard to build show winners now because not everybody is at the same level financially as others or has the same resources. Homie you know what you put into that ride & how much elbow grease, heart & money went into into it. So what if u got chinas or basic paintjob or setup....you've already earned the biggest reward of all....& that's influencing anybody with the drive to want to build a Lowrider in their garage or just build one period....building a car ain't easy, we know that....that's why its hard to take a loss sometimes or feel like we got treated unfairly but in reality judges don't get treated fair either....there always talked down too because of the way they might have done something but its only fair to say that were all still on the same side. Standards for lowriders are so high now that its almost impossible for the average Joe like myself to build a showstomper but its the spirit of all of you that keeps me going. Like I said before bro its about what you put into your car & how much pride you put into it....& honestly id rather be at your stature as a car builder than worry bout a first place trophy....again...no disrespect to anyone, I love going to shows to support our Lowrider culture & get ideas & goals for my next project or next step for my ride. It's more of an education for me! Much respect brother...


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool ebay I appreciatte that.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

I appreciate that and respect that solo-style, .and I agree


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> And to put the nail into the coffin, we were at last years soboba show where sic productions judged that to. And we had no display like the lavender tre, and we got bumped to full custom. Going against imperials turntable car that was not driven and a true full custom. So we got second place to him. So smiley said our 64 is basically stock. Stock paint stock interior basic setup..etc... rhen which class are we according to smiley were stock or street class(cause it is a driver). Well ill be at soboba this year also. And sic is probably judging. And if they wanna be unfair or try and bash me or whatever, That's fine. I go to shows to show what we built. And to win if we've earned it. There's always gonna be favortism, but I guess I can say I didn't expect it to be this bad..


LOOK WE DONT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU GETTING BUMPED UP IT DEPENDS ON WHO IS THROWING THE SHOW AND HOW MANY SETS OF TROPHYS THEY GOT IF THEY DONT HAVE ENOUGH TRPHYS THAT MEANS WE HAVE TO COMBINE ALOT OF CATAGORIES SO THATS NOT THE JUDGES FAULT THERE ALOT OF THINGS YOU GUYS DONT KNOW AND THE JUDGES GET BLAMED FOR IT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> AND AGIN YOUR WRONG THIS DONT HURT HIM 1 BIT LIKE WE SAID IT B4 WE DONT PLAY FAVORTISM


Thank you for stating that Smiley. From my research the Judge that judged his car had a descent conversation with the owner and has nothing but good things to say about him and his car.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LIKE EVERY ONE SAID YOU HAVE A NICE CAR BUT IT WAS JUDGED RIGHT IN YOUR EYES IT WASNT CUZ YOU LOST BY MAYBE BY 2 POINTS BUT LIKE WE SAID IT WAS JUDGED CORRECTLY


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> *THERE ALOT OF THINGS YOU GUYS DONT KNOW AND THE JUDGES GET BLAMED FOR IT*


Like you and Bird are gay?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

EBAY said:


> Like you and Bird are gay?


Go back to off topic ebay


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Bird said:


> Go back to off topic ebay


 LOL.

I hope you guys judge EVERY show from here to eternity. Less meetings! LOL


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Car show = fee to park your car in a parking lot. I just paid $32 for 3 hours of parking today, didn't see a single custom car, had to park on the 9th floor which is the roof so my truck was in the sun the whole time, and lastly no trophy. I've seen the favoritism, paid my fair share to enter into "shows" and even after asking for score sheets, i've never seen one. Did they judge my car, i dunno. Do i care as i'm cruising home with the radio up and people noticing my ride, hell no. Shows for the most part for me have become boring, i'd rather hit up a picnic, cruise nights, or just ride. 

For what it's worth, looks like the right car got the trophy between those 2 posted.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

EBAY said:


> LOL.
> 
> I hope you guys judge EVERY show from here to eternity. Less meetings! LOL


LMAO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

EBAY said:


> Like you and Bird are gay?


THX EGAY


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

alright cool, its all good smiley and bird. I see ur guys point of view. Just try and see mine.. ima leave it at that, and ill see you guys at future shows.. and yes bird I was talkin to a judge in effort to get judged correctly. But im happy with what I got in a decent sized show like that. So I'm done here I said what i needed and posted my pics. I'm done here. No hard feelings to anyone!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

swangin68 said:


> alright cool, its all good smiley and bird. I see ur guys point of view. Just try and see mine.. ima leave it at that, and ill see you guys at future shows.. and yes bird I was talkin to a judge in effort to get judged correctly. But im happy with what I got in a decent sized show like that. So I'm done here I said what i needed and posted my pics. I'm done here. No hard feelings to anyone!!!!!


Cool.. Next time we see each other ask to look at the judging sheet and it will give you a better understanding. Looking at your car it may be missing the points on the Striping, Leafing and murals box? But other than that you are covering it pretty good.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> alright cool, its all good smiley and bird. I see ur guys point of view. Just try and see mine.. ima leave it at that, and ill see you guys at future shows.. and yes bird I was talkin to a judge in effort to get judged correctly. But im happy with what I got in a decent sized show like that. So I'm done here I said what i needed and posted my pics. I'm done here. No hard feelings to anyone!!!!!


NO IT WAS GOOD TO HEAR YOUR POINT OF VEIW WE WILL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

SEOCA


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea bird I see that. well we didn't build this car as a point getter. No striping or murals on it because I think it will take away from the look we have on the car and look dumb. So we built it how we like it. But I do know what ur sayin.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

SIMPLE AS DIS,, IVE BEEN IN DA GAME FOR 20 YRS. NOW,, ITS ALL BOUT WHO U KNOW & DATS IT!! QUE NO? LOL. PEOPLE WHO KNOW ME, U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING BOUT! I'VE BEEN 2 INDOOR SHOWS WHERE IM UP ON ALL 4'S ON JACKSTANDS, & SUM DAM CAR CUMS & PARKS THUR CAR LAYED, HOOD, TRUNK, DOORS CLOSED, & I CUM IN SECOND PLACE, COMMON DUDES! JUST CUZ THEY SHOWED 50 CARS OR MORE! WTF!! BUT LIKE I SAID, ITS ALL BOUT WHO U KNOW & WHAT CLUB YUR FROM! PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT 2 FUCKEN BADD, DATS WHATS LOWRIDING BOUT NOW! DATS Y I LUV PICNICS INSTEAD! LOL!! BUT THURS NOT MANY CARS OUT THUR WITH A PAINT JOB,, 20 YRS. OLD LIKE MINE!! LOL. EAT IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

swangin68 said:


> Have judges and/or people that put the show together from carclubs that are in the show, or have friends in the show. And these club members or friends win 1st places or best of show awards just because they know the judges. Its happened to me at 3 of 4 shows I've been to. And I was clearly the winner. And I've been told I've been robbed. I'm just getting sick of it. And I don't see it changing anytime soon.


 great topic... is that your 68 in the avi? I love it... there are many reasons why i dont go to car show's much.. 
some of the joy is gone from the scene.. and i get tired of the constant chest beating by the have's over the have-not's..
this day and age, I am fuckin lucky I have something that I can dip in, (every blue moon) my car took first place at a show in Nov
of 09, and i still have not got a trophy... but if i cry about it? that makes me not cool...
Another thing? I am tired of youngsters telling me that I am not a low-rider because i dont roll 13's! 
Good taste is something you develope, something that you mature into.. and it is sometimes not for sale!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

PIKNIKS,CRUZNITES,BENEFIT SHOWS....OR JUST RIDING THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Aztec u nailed it. And hydroHype yup that's my 68. Thanks to u guys who have added there opinion. And add to a good topic.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

there was a show in town and they invited lowriders, but when it was time to give out the trophies they put all lowriders in one category lol "lowriders" LOL 60s 70s 80s 90s all in one hahaaa was really funny day.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DELGADO58 said:


> Judges now adays don't look at detail, happens all the time and will continue ?
> Hire judges that are not involved with the show???not just the average Joe?? Someone that knows paint, interior, trunk, detail, !????if it's a point system, look at every detail, not jus cus u like the car!!!
> 
> Post some pics of the rides that should of won ??????


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

johnnyc626 said:


> PIKNIKS,CRUZNITES,BENEFIT SHOWS....OR JUST RIDING THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!:thumbsup:


yah I agree unless your going for sweepstakes or cash them plastic cheap trophies aint what its about its CRUISIN like the homie stated....:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


johnnyc626 said:


> PIKNIKS,CRUZNITES,BENEFIT SHOWS....OR JUST RIDING THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Boom Roasted :thumbsup:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

Str8 Klownin said:


> I agree with *harbor area 64 rag*Car shows to me are all about seeing/meeting people, enjoying myself. Checking out rides and getting idea's, getting a thumbs up on the streets, or having someone say "that's a nice ride" is all that matters to me. Its all about politics anyways


I agree with Str8 Klownin, car shows are about meeting/seeing people, hanging out with ur club members/friends and getting ideas. Best feeling thou is when ur cruising down da streets and you got people breaking der necks and giving you da thumbs up or your at a car show and having people say to you "man that's a real beautiful car you got" to me that's better than receiving a 5$ trophy..


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I've judged the 60's class many times, I can tell you competition is hard. A couple of points can make a big difference. Both cars (Lavender 63 and Black 64) are very nice cars. From what I can see in the pics provided, the 63 would out point the the 64 in a couple of area's. The motor, murals and accessories....etc. These days it seems like the 60's convertible class is very competitive.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Classic Dreams said:


> if you put alot of money in your ride. The promoters should pay you to show your car!


 DAMN! THATS WHAT MY WIFE ALWAYS TELLS ME!!!:yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

P.E. PREZ said:


> CAR CLUB MEMBER'S SOULD NOT PARTICIPATE IN THERE SHOW'S PERIOD.


:yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama::inout:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Nothing is better then a compliment. a trophy? my dad has a full shed of them. all he does is donate them to small shows. only thing we keep are the plaques from the lowrider mag shows and any other shows. looks nice hanging on the wall. but the best is meeting people, discussing what you did to the car, see people stare hard on the freeway and see them slow down to check it out or take a pic with their cell phone. good feelings........trophys? nothing, even if you know you should win? who cares........be proud with what you got


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

droppedltd said:


> Nothing is better then a compliment. a trophy? my dad has a full shed of them. all he does is donate them to small shows. only thing we keep are the plaques from the lowrider mag shows and any other shows. looks nice hanging on the wall. but the best is meeting people, discussing what you did to the car, see people stare hard on the freeway and see them slow down to check it out or take a pic with their cell phone. good feelings........trophys? nothing, even if you know you should win? who cares........be proud with what you got


agreed:werd:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Damn this topic was very informing. thx to all who gave their 2 cent's. :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fk car shows

keep it in the streets


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

slo said:


> fk car shows
> 
> keep it in the streets


Your signature says it all


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Guam707 said:


> I've judged the 60's class many times, I can tell you competition is hard. A couple of points can make a big difference. Both cars (Lavender 63 and Black 64) are very nice cars. From what I can see in the pics provided, the 63 would out point the the 64 in a couple of area's. The motor, murals and accessories....etc. These days it seems like the 60's convertible class is very competitive.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

swangin68 said:


> this is at the sandiego show were talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you won at our show!!


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

yes we did lo nuestro, i remember and wont forget. i was tryin to make the july 2nd one on state st but couldnt make it...and cholo dj are you referring to me with ur last comment?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama::inout:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Did the black 64 place at all?


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

man,i never win anything! lol


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ME NEITHER!!!!!!!:dunno::tears::roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Guam707 said:


> I've judged the 60's class many times, I can tell you competition is hard. A couple of points can make a big difference. Both cars (Lavender 63 and Black 64) are very nice cars. From what I can see in the pics provided, the 63 would out point the the 64 in a couple of area's. The motor, murals and accessories....etc. These days it seems like the 60's convertible class is very competitive.


agree with you there 60 convertible class is a hard class to compete in alot of nice cars out there


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate carshows were the hente get shot at!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ralph9577 said:


> agree with you there 60 convertible class is a hard class to compete in alot of nice cars out there


<br><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" smilieid="1" class="inlineimg">


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

to me the only shows the realy matter is the big shows, like the homie said, 5 dollartrophies are up my ceiling in my garage,big shows i think is where you know where you are and where to inprove,so i enjoy the show and if i get a trophie thats a plus just my opinion


swangin68 said:


> I agree with everyone, I'm not complaing just frustrating. And i do go for the right reasons and I enjoy it. And get mad compliments on the whole car at every show.. but it is nice to get 1st when u deserve it


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

swangin68 said:


> Have judges and/or people that put the show together from carclubs that are in the show, or have friends in the show. And these club members or friends win 1st places or best of show awards just because they know the judges. Its happened to me at 3 of 4 shows I've been to. And I was clearly the winner. And I've been told I've been robbed. I'm just getting sick of it. And I don't see it changing anytime soon.


yea I agree that shits gota change I just try and not suppport the clubs that pull that shit some of them foos over do it


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

209TIME!!! said:


> Everyone has there own reason for going to shows, I like to see the CARS, LADIES, & ENTERTAINMENT!!!I used to get pumped up and put my ride in every show, until I started just getting straight fucked over and lied to! And what I mean by that is1. if you enter your car in a show you expect it to get judged right....if it doesn't get judged you can't win...so basically you just got fucked out of your money!2. Certain clubs get special treatment....and if you say something they tell you, well you don't have to come to our show if you don't like it....so I don't go to that many shows anymore.....hahahaha3. when they get your money they don't GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOU ANYMORE!!!.....unless your on there favorites list4. All the political shit and favoritism took a lot of the fun out of it. 5. People always say it's just a $5 trophy yea your right but when you win that $5 trophy......IT FEELS GOOD TO TAKE THAT WALK TO THE FRONT AND GO GET IT!!!Bottom line is WHAT'S RIGHT IS RIGHT AND WHAT'S WRONG IS WRONG....that's just my 209 cents.


 U hit that shit right on the money homie fucken couldn't. Of broke it down eny better


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


> If u competing for money yea it is Fuck up.... But just for a trophy! Who really cares.. my trophy is wen people at shows come up to me to tell me I have a nice car.... Better yet wen people give me thumbs up wen hop on the freeway....


 That feels firme to to have hente give u props. But all these point these low ride owners are making a very strong point and need to be looked into cause its getting worse and worse


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

we judge fair here...............
:yes::naughty::wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> WHEN CAR CLUBS THROW SHOWS...THEY SHOULD NEVER PUT DER CARS IN THE SHOW..EVEN IF U GOT CHAPTERS OR NOT.....PUT THEM ON "DISPLAY ONLY"....U CAN POST RIGHT IN THE CORNER OF YOUR FRONT WINDOW......AND THE POINT SYSTEM IS BETTER THAN ANY OTHER SYSTEM.....THATS WHY WHEN WE JUDGE SHOWS WE ALWAYS GIVE IT TO THE ONE WHO DESERVES IT NOT THE PERSON WE KNOW.....EVEN IT PEOPLE GET UPSET....O'WELL....:thumbsup:


X 69!!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

The car the topic starter lost to in San Diego (the lavender 63 rag) just won first place at the Los Angeles Super Show.

Topic starter is looking real stupid right about now.

He basically is dissing his own car.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

EBAY said:


> The car the topic starter lost to in San Diego (the lavender 63 rag) just won first place at the Los Angeles Super Show.
> 
> Topic starter is looking real stupid right about now.
> 
> He basically is dissing his own car.




what category did they put that car in?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

209TIME!!! said:


> what category did they put that car in?


Mild Custom. 

End of fucking story.

The OP's 64 is stll a gorgeous car.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

EBAY said:


> Mild Custom.
> 
> End of fucking story.
> 
> The OP's 64 is stll a gorgeous car.


:fool2:


----------

